# It's Me Again!!



## blessed18 (Jun 4, 2018)

So, after the last post I made...Things have not been better at all! He's quick to say one minute that i'm the only one that has an issue, that he doesn't have an issue with me. Then when I confront him about infidelity, now he says he's been holding in all these feelings over the years and now, he feels it's necessary to tell me about them! I told him that I want a divorce and that I will be taking my kids after they get out of school for the summer and leave the home that we have together! Since i've came back home from work, it's a lot of shady things going on. Now, all the people that was in my home when I was gone have suddenly disappeared once I came. He picks up females calls but hangs up and leaves the room to call them back privately and now he has left to meet with this female, and still have yet to inform me of who and where. I have been on a serious spiritual journey lately and I have made up my mind that it will only continue to get worse and that he does not care about my feelings or this marriage. I am fed up and just want to scream at how I loved him so much and now it's like the site of him makes me want to punch him in the face! I have started to schedule therapy sessions to help cope with my feelings, until I leave. I am counting down the months lol


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

What do you expect to gain by asking him for a divorce and telling him you will be taking the kids and leaving?

Just DO it.


----------



## blessed18 (Jun 4, 2018)

Trident said:


> What do you expect to gain by asking him for a divorce and telling him you will be taking the kids and leaving?
> 
> Just DO it.


To be honest, it's only so he can find a job so he can take over the bills. I was the one handling them!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Are they your kids or his and your kids?


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

blessed18 said:


> To be honest, it's only so he can find a job so he can take over the bills. I was the one handling them!


He'd probably be more likely to remain unemployed so he qualifies for spousal support from you.


----------



## blessed18 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sfort said:


> Are they your kids or his and your kids?


We have 2 together and 1 apart!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh so you think you can put the dependency of divorce on him getting a job do you ........._insert eye roll_.....


----------



## blessed18 (Jun 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Oh so you think you can put the dependency of divorce on him getting a job do you ........._insert eye roll_.....


Seriously? No, that is not it at all. Obviously, you haven't read the last post nor this post to make that assumption!


----------

